# JB rom with 3g speed hack?



## mentalchaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone made a Jelly Bean rom with the 3g speed hack, and anti throttling option yet?
I used it a lot with a few ICS roms, and it seemed to help a lot.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Anti throttling? They don't throttle 4g, not sure if they throttle 3g for 4g users and have never seen such a hack for the nexus. And I haven't seen a ROM for jb with the speed hack yet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're asking about Verizon, any such "hacks" would be snake oil. Network is controlled outside of the phone.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you're asking about Verizon, any such "hacks" would be snake oil. Network is controlled outside of the phone.


Would such "hacks" that OP has been suggesting be related to 3G GSM networks?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Would such "hacks" that OP has been suggesting be related to 3G GSM networks?


If they existed, yeah. Though such a hack for someone like Tmobile no longer works as it's controlled on the network side there as well.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does he mean 3G Uncap?


----------



## mentalchaos (Aug 30, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Does he mean 3G Uncap?


 Yes this is what I'm talking about. I used it with Liquid rom back on ICS I'm with Verizon also.
When using it I seem to always get a more stable connection on downloads. I'm also stuck in a 3g area.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

3G uncap is cooked into all my ROMs

My I suggest Commotio?
http://krackflashers.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1552-rom-commotiovanir-aosp-toro-maguro-toroplus/

I would have to double check, but I think we cooked it into VAnirAOSP as well.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

mentalchaos said:


> Yes this is what I'm talking about. I used it with Liquid rom back on ICS I'm with Verizon also.
> When using it I seem to always get a more stable connection on downloads. I'm also stuck in a 3g area.


Verizon performs all network management on their side of connection, nothing on the user end. You could completely remove it, but as far as I know, no major operator is using the built in throttling services on devices anymore as they are unreliable and easily bypassed.


----------

